# Got my vice fix for the month



## dlane (Mar 24, 2018)

CL find , I thought I might of paid a little to much $80. till I got it home, it’s dirty a little rusty but in good shape. 
I like the pipe jaws are two sizes  , the regular jaws are in good shape, the seller cane up with 1910 as year made ?.
I’ll clean it up might leave the original patina and not paint it we’ll see.
The baby Wilton for comparison 




And a couple more of my other “metal” vices



I may start a thread on its resurrection if I do paint it


----------



## mikey (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice, Derrick! Those old Reed vises are solid ... and heavy! When you recover from the hernia that thing must have given you when you lifted it onto your bench I would enjoy your thread on the restoration.


----------



## Old junk (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice purchase.i also have a vice for vises.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 24, 2018)

Some folks might get the wrong idea, the way you spell (vice)  that is what the "vice squad" deals with, try VISE.


----------



## jwmay (Mar 24, 2018)

Is that a Cardinal under the drill press? We’ve got one at work and I love it, but boy they are pricey. Congrats on the Reed!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2018)

Phosphoric Acid with coarse steel wool is a great surface rust remover.
phosphoric acid is a weak acid and is only interested in rust and will not damage iron or steel.
it works quickly especially when used in conjunction with steel wool .
it can be neutralized with regular water to avoid the white ashy phosphate deposited if left to dry untreated.
the phosphate coating is not completely undesirable in some instances, as it it very difficult to rust the outer layer of steel/iron that has bonded with the phosphate.
paint adheres very well to the phosphate coating too.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Mar 25, 2018)

> I thought I might of paid a little to much $80.



Well, over here you could buy a whole case of Dr. Pepper for a fraction of that cost. Did you really pay that much for just ONE can?

Ohhh-! 

I get it now  Well mate, I still don't think I would have paid that much for a vice...umm- vise! But some people really love their Reeds I suppose


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 25, 2018)

I think you got a great deal!  I’ve got a vice for vises too and Reeds are one one of my favorites.  Picked this one up last year.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 26, 2018)

His vice is a vise , good buy and I think the price was cheap from the ones I see . I have a nice vise vice also and I know it . So how many others here have a vise vice . I bet I own at least twenty different ones. 
I have a really nice cardinal like yours I found it on eBay a buy it now with make offer , I think it came to $35. Total about a year ago. Do you have a have the heinrich vee block drilling fixture vise?  I have one and it's a real time saver drilling on center with stops on rounds and hex . I keep a couple extra sizes of drill bushings . I used one many years ago and it's sure paid back the little I paid for it.
Good ole Heinrick a man with a vise or two.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 26, 2018)

I have the twin to the lower quick adjusting drill press vice. I would be lost without it.


----------



## dlane (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks good now for a day or two at least, I used gray hammered paint turned out kinda silver o well.


----------



## dlane (Apr 4, 2018)

this month’s vise but it was free . It has no manufacture name on it , it’s not Asian, it’s well made and heavy for its size.  Anyone have a clue who might of made it ? . I think it will get the electrolysis treatment and some paint.




Seems really old
Thanks


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 5, 2018)

dlane said:


> this month’s vise but it was free . It has no manufacture name on it , it’s not Asian, it’s well made and heavy for its size.  Anyone have a clue who might of made it ? . I think it will get the electrolysis treatment and some paint.
> 
> Seems really old
> Thanks



I like it -at that price I love it!  Bet it will clean up nicely.


----------



## dlane (Apr 10, 2018)

Unfortunately the no name vise is in pretty bad shape, the jaw screws were 1/4-20 the shelf they sat on are gone “broken
Jaw screws broken, may mount vise on mill machine the jaw seats back to give jaws a shelf to set on and tap new 5/16 
Threads for jaws , don’t know if it’s worth trying to fix , but may try as a challenge


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 10, 2018)

Post some pictures if you get creative.  Depending on what you might use it for you could put some sheet copper soft jaws or a set of magnetic jaws.

Of course it seems that I haven't ever met a vise I didn't like.


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm a vise collector.... One of my favorites...


----------



## dlane (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome to HM KBeitz
I’ve seen that type a vise never owned one, is the lower part used to adjust jaw angle ?.


----------



## dlane (Apr 17, 2018)

The no name vice is getting soft jaws (aluminum) it’ll be used for light duty things, paint today pics later


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 17, 2018)

dlane said:


> Welcome to HM KBeitz
> I’ve seen that type a vise never owned one, is the lower part used to adjust jaw angle ?.


Both top and bottom move in at the same rate..


----------



## dlane (Apr 18, 2018)

Kept the jaws thick to resurface as needed,  it will be used for light duty stuff.


----------



## dlane (Apr 22, 2018)

This ones next, 6 1/2” jaws tilting swivel , heavyweight, it’s in real good shape but needs a new handle 


Maybe some soft jaws , I’ll take the swivel base off till needed


----------



## dlane (Apr 22, 2018)

jwmay said:


> Is that a Cardinal under the drill press? We’ve got one at work and I love it, but boy they are pricey. Congrats on the Reed!


Yes jw, it’s a cardinal 6B it is nice for the dp, sorry it took so long to get back to you as I was on a leave of absence for a while.


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 22, 2018)

Another keeper....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Another keeper....



Whoh wicked vise man holy cow


.
Bernie


----------



## dlane (May 8, 2018)

Newest addition,Columbian 3.5” jaws made in Cleveland Ohio. Took a little tweaking straightening, 
going to try making knurled  jaws for it on the mill with a modified bump knurler that fits a 7/8 collet 



Of corse the mill won’t be running, I saw frank fords article knurl flat bar 
This vise might just get polished bare metal , it’ll be a desk vise.



More to come


----------



## 454ragtop (Jun 4, 2018)

Very nice Reed 1C! Despite what the seller said, it's a lot newer than 1910, dates to somewhere between 1940 and about 1960, can tell by the flattened "meatball" and the slick split nut behind it that retains and adjusts the screw end play.


----------

